# Joke Section



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2022)

We are getting complaints about the Joke Section having stuff that is not family friendly. I know some of you hate these threads and talking about the Rules but the Rules state that stuff has to be family friendly. Jeff wants things kept family friendly so if your child or grandchild happens to be on your lap or looking over your shoulder or whatever and you are on this site they are not going to see things that are adult orientated. Again this isn't a new rule.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 3, 2022)

I agree on this web page/forum. We keep religion and politics out, for good reason, and dirty or dirtyish jokes should follow. Hear, hear. I do agree. Plenty of places to get all these things, but here shouldn’t be one of them.
Smoke and cure on SMF.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2022)

I agree totally with it being kept family friendly!  But I do have a question since it has been said here now...about the religion side of the comment made. There was also another post where it was mentioned about keeping politics and religion out. What does that entail? Not talking politics, only the religion part. Does that mean if someone posts about losing a loved one or one being very sick or gonna have major surgery that we shouldn't be saying we will pray for them? So a little more explanation on that part would be appreciated.

Thanks
Ryan


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 3, 2022)

Wow.. some on this site are a little soft and must be light in the loafers. I haven’t encountered anything even close to inappropriate. Wouldn’t want to hurt any feelers so we must hand out participation ribbons and be policed to the 9’s. look what is happening in the world right now and your biggest concern is being worried about a cartoon in the joke section? Some of us need to grow up and really put things into perspective. Smoking meat is our passion but world events do have an affect on that. Just look at meat prices.


----------



## DougE (Mar 3, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Wow.. some on this site are a little soft and must be light in the loafers. I haven’t encountered anything even close to inappropriate.


For most adults, no, but you have to remember that some may be viewing the forum where children might be present, and some adults would rather not see a lot of the stuff in that section. Sure, they don't have to look, but does it really need to be there in the first place?


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 3, 2022)

Where do you draw the line? I agree that blatant  nudity, racism, sexism, profanity, etc.. are inappropriate and should be treated as such.  But something barely not even on the edge? I would say don’t look if you think that will make you uncomfortable. Why ruin it for the rest because you think it’s a little iffy.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Mar 3, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Where do you draw the line? I agree that blatant  nudity, racism, sexism, profanity, etc.. are inappropriate and should be treated as such.  But something barely not even on the edge? I would say don’t look if you think that will make you uncomfortable. Why ruin it for the rest because you think it’s a little iffy.


And there it is,,,,,,,,
Why in the world would any world view really need to be posted here on these forums? A plethora of sites on the webs to read politics or opinions on them. This place is just for food related conversation with a little personal added in, but once you add politics or religion you start dividing people. I don’t care your politics or religion when talking food,,,, it matters not. Food tastes the same either side.

Im glad you landed here, on one of the best smoking, curing meat forums on the webs. You might learn a thing or two that will bump your cooking game, but no politics or religion will make a recipe better or worse. Just no need to go there.


----------



## DougE (Mar 3, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Where do you draw the line?



It isn't where I draw it, it's where Jeff and the admins decide to draw it. I don't always agree with their decisions, but they have the right to make them as they see fit. Besides all that, this site is about learning and sharing BBQ and curing, there are plenty of places on the net to go for jokes and entertainment.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 3, 2022)

take my ball and go home every time i disagree with something isn’t a value that I was raised with but to each their own. I don’t think this site needs to be all about politics or a gaggle of jokes. However, current world events have a huge impact on everything from the supply chain, to prices, to too much white smoke and not enough TBS ruining our ozone. Just think it would be nice for paying members to be able to freely discuss these items as well as long as they aren’t doing it in a blatantly disrespectful way. Maybe this is just a dream and will not ever be an option.


----------



## DougE (Mar 3, 2022)

You're paying to not have to see ads, it doesn't imply any rights as to what content you may or may not post.


----------



## Nodak21 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hmmmm spamming someone with ads until they either pay up or quit doesn’t seem like a noble way to build a happy community. I would prefer if they called them “ SMF Premier Members “ and gave them a chance to discuss ALL things smoking meat.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I agree totally with it being kept family friendly!  But I do have a question since it has been said here now...about the religion side of the comment made. There was also another post where it was mentioned about keeping politics and religion out. What does that entail? Not talking politics, only the religion part. Does that mean if someone posts about losing a loved one or one being very sick or gonna have major surgery that we shouldn't be saying we will pray for them? So a little more explanation on that part would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> Ryan



Ryan what I have always taken the rule to mean is we're not going to debate different religions, or talk about what one should or shouldn't believe in that type thing. 
Offering a prayer for someone is just fine and probably appreciated by those being prayed for.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Ryan what I have always taken the rule to mean is we're not going to debate different religions, or talk about what one should or shouldn't believe in that type thing.
> Offering a prayer for someone is just fine and probably appreciated by those being prayed for.


Thank you for clarifying that. I  appreciate it. I don't care if anyone believes or doesn't...makes me no difference either way. 

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Wow.. some on this site are a little soft and must be light in the loafers. I haven’t encountered anything even close to inappropriate. Wouldn’t want to hurt any feelers so we must hand out participation ribbons and be policed to the 9’s. look what is happening in the world right now and your biggest concern is being worried about a cartoon in the joke section? Some of us need to grow up and really put things into perspective. Smoking meat is our passion but world events do have an affect on that. Just look at meat prices.



Tulsa Jeff owns this site and therefore makes the rules. Staff are here to help him with many tasks and one of those is enforcing the Rules when needed. 
As for what's going on in our world some of our members come here to not think of that sort of thing for a little while and not have to read about it.
As for the ads I'm sure if you want to pay what it costs to maintain this site Jeff would be happy to take your money and turn off the ads.
The rules are the same rules as they were when you joined the site.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 3, 2022)

So Jerry,  I totally agree with you and Jeff and all what you all do as staff and moderators! I feel you all do a good job with little to no thanks! I will say thank you! Once again,  I'm sure you all don't hear that often enough. 
But...and yes, there is a but, or since it's a smoking meat forum  maybe I should sat butt! Lol. My kids are 29 and 22...when they were young I or we ( my wife included) spent quality time with our kids. They may complain about things they deem as offensive to the kids or grandkids as they are spending time on a website.  But, maybe that's why we didn't have all these issues when my kids were little, because we didn't raise our kids looking at a computer.

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2022)

Ryan mine is older than yours and wasn't really raised around the computer. When she was in high school we had a couple and she did use one for school work sometimes. I had retired before my last grand daughter was born and I took care of her while mommy, daddy and grandma worked so she was a pop pop girl if I was on the computer she was on my lap, lay down to take a nap or watch tv she was right there, she was my shadow.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 4, 2022)

I post a lot of jokes on the forum for years now, have a never-ending supply of new ones, try not to post repeats. There's never any F-bombs and seems some folks get a little enjoyment from them , I've only been called on the carpet once over the years, a couple got deleted, no biggee. Jokes, or anything else on this forum, aren't going to be geared to a six-year old mentality, we're pretty much all adults here. I feel the mods do a good job, if someone doesn't like the jokes no one is forcing them to read 'em, go on to the next post if it might be one that interests you. The last couple of years haven't just rolled over for a lot of folks, a little humor never hurt anybody. RAY


----------



## forktender (Mar 4, 2022)

DougE said:


> For most adults, no, but you have to remember that some may be viewing the forum where children might be present, and some adults would rather not see a lot of the stuff in that section. Sure, they don't have to look, but does it really need to be there in the first place?


Simple solution, post PG13 in the title, then mommy or daddy won't have to  open the thread  or worry about scaring little Brandon or Karen for life. Question why is mommy or daddy letting little precious surf the web without adult supervision if they're so worried about traumatizing the little one's?

Have you watched prime-time TV lately?  Or seen the multi gender bathrooms at parks/ malls/ and schools? I'm offended by those far more than a racey cartoon or meme.

This site has gone to $h!t ever since money became the driving factor.


----------



## Cabo (Mar 4, 2022)

forktender
 nailed it


----------



## Hank R (Mar 4, 2022)

I myself will try to make sure that what I post are family friendly.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 4, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> The rules are the same rules as they were when you joined the site.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> And there it is,,,,,,,,
> Why in the world would any world view really need to be posted here on these forums? A plethora of sites on the webs to read politics or opinions on them. This place is just for food related conversation with a little personal added in, but once you add politics or religion you start dividing people. I don’t care your politics or religion when talking food,,,, it matters not. Food tastes the same either side.
> 
> Im glad you landed here, on one of the best smoking, curing meat forums on the webs. You might learn a thing or two that will bump your cooking game, but no politics or religion will make a recipe better or worse. Just no need to go there.




Couldn't say it better than that !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

pineywoods
   Nailed it when he said:
*As for what's going on in our world some of our members come here to not think of that sort of thing for a little while and not have to read about it.*
The rules are the same rules as they were when you joined the site.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 4, 2022)

Nodak21 said:


> Just think it would be nice for paying members to be able to freely discuss these items as well as long as they aren’t doing it in a blatantly disrespectful way.



Here's my take on it. We all knew the rules when we joined, or at least shortly thereafter. By the time any of us decided to get the Premier Membership, we certainly knew the rules. The membership is pretty clear about what it's for: to eliminate the ads...nothing more. Having paid for that option does not entitle us to a different set of rules for the forum. There are options for open discussions which would be PM's and/or email. Those can be utilized among forum members to share stuff that may be inappropriate for the public aspect and still retain the integrity of the public content. I know I have PM's going with a lot of different people but those are kept pretty clean, it's just info that others would see no point in. I will also admit to being on several email lists with forum members where things can get REALLY colorful at times. Believe me, I have spent my life in the construction industry and not a whole lot offends me being that I've seen and heard pretty much everything so I'm not overly sensitive, just respectful of how the forum is managed. I do agree however with keeping the content here on a family basis. There are a ton of people here who involve their children and grandchildren with what goes on in the forum and IMHO the content should be kept in a manner which parents and grandparents should not need to be concerned about. In addition, after quite a few years being involved in forums and news groups which always turned vile and toxic, it's refreshing to be involved in one which is so positive and respectful.

Robert


----------



## DougE (Mar 4, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> Here's my take on it. We all knew the rules when we joined, or at least shortly thereafter. By the time any of us decided to get the Premier Membership, we certainly knew the rules. The membership is pretty clear about what it's for: to eliminate the ads...nothing more. Having paid for that option does not entitle us to a different set of rules for the forum. There are options for open discussions which would be PM's and/or email. Those can be utilized among forum members to share stuff that may be inappropriate for the public aspect and still retain the integrity of the public content. I know I have PM's going with a lot of different people but those are kept pretty clean, it's just info that others would see no point in. I will also admit to being on several email lists with forum members where things can get REALLY colorful at times. Believe me, I have spent my life in the construction industry and not a whole lot offends me being that I've seen and heard pretty much everything so I'm not overly sensitive, just respectful of how the forum is managed. I do agree however with keeping the content here on a family basis. There are a ton of people here who involve their children and grandchildren with what goes on in the forum and IMHO the content should be kept in a manner which parents and grandparents should not need to be concerned about. In addition, after quite a few years being involved in forums and news groups which always turned vile and toxic, it's refreshing to be involved in one which is so positive and respectful.
> 
> Robert


Well said, Robert.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2022)

Nailed it Robert!


----------



## forktender (Mar 4, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> pineywoods
> Nailed it when he said:
> *As for what's going on in our world some of our members come here to not think of that sort of thing for a little while and not have to read about it.*
> The rules are the same rules as they were when you joined the site.
> ...


Same rules huh, bear? Why don't you spend a little time going through the old jokes in the joke forum, to save the little one's from getting their delicate little feelings hurt???


----------



## zwiller (Mar 4, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> In addition, after quite a few years being involved in forums and news groups which always turned vile and toxic, it's refreshing to be involved in one which is so positive and respectful.


This is EXACTLY my take on it and hope it stays this way.  You'd think a fishing forum would be a decent place to hang out but...


----------



## JCAP (Mar 4, 2022)

forktender said:


> Same rules huh, bear? Why don't you spend a little time going through the old jokes in the joke forum, to save the little one's from getting their delicate little feelings hurt???




I don't think this equates to delicate little feelings but go off


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 4, 2022)

zwiller said:


> You'd think a fishing forum would be a decent place to hang out but...



I completely understand. I used to hang out in a golfing forum (used to be pretty decent at the game). Was fun for a while, then it started getting popular, then it went to Hell in a galactic basket. That was the last forum I was involved with before finding SMF, and there was a good 15 year hiatus between the two. I just stayed away from all of them till finding this place.

Robert


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 4, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I completely understand. I used to hang out in a golfing forum (used to be pretty decent at the game). Was fun for a while, then it started getting popular, then it went to Hell in a galactic basket. That was the last forum I was involved with before finding SMF, and there was a good 15 year hiatus between the two. I just stayed away from all of them till finding this place.
> 
> Robert


This and literally 2 other Forums are all I am involved with.  This was my escape from daily life when I was lucky enough to find and join.  It has been my respite from all of the evils in the World since I joined.  Grateful every day for this Forum and all of the great people involved.  The other 2 I'm in, 1 is a Frank Sinatra Forum, and they're even more strict, and the other is a Zippo collector's, I've literally not seen 1 inappropriate or political thing on that one, lol.  If I haven't said it enough in the past, thank you Moderators and all that run this Forum, you have made a huge difference I hope it continues.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 4, 2022)

Personally, I haven't seen anything "offensive" on this site. Not sure what the hubbub is. 
When my kids were on my lap there was no such thing as internet.
When I had the grandkids around the last thing I thought of was checking out SMF.
I'm sure there are very few under 18 folks around here.
I don't need someone telling me what's ok for me to see. 
I can make the choice for myself what to click or not to click....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> This and literally 2 other Forums are all I am involved with.  This was my escape from daily life when I was lucky enough to find and join.  It has been my respite from all of the evils in the World since I joined.  Grateful every day for this Forum and all of the great people involved.  The other 2 I'm in, 1 is a Frank Sinatra Forum, and they're even more strict, and the other is a Zippo collector's, I've literally not seen 1 inappropriate or political thing on that one, lol.  If I haven't said it enough in the past, thank you Moderators and all that run this Forum, you have made a huge difference I hope it continues.




Off Topic, but can I assume there are a lot of Vietnam Vets on that "Zippo Collector's" Forum???
I think we all had at least one.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2022)

[QUOTE="forktender, post: 2307309, member: 23768"

Have you watched prime-time TV lately?  Or seen the multi gender bathrooms at parks/ malls/ and schools? I'm offended by those far more than a racey cartoon or meme.

This site has gone to $h!t ever since money became the driving factor.
[/QUOTE]

See, you just proved why politics isn't allowed----Different people are offended by different things.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 4, 2022)

I find it interesting how a simple reminder got some worked up. I was always told that the ones that get worked usually are feeling its about them because they are breaking the rule.

In the end We come to SMF to escape the everyday world and dive into a hobby that relaxes us. If that means no politics and family friendly so be it. Yes the ads are there to keep the lights on. Premier memberships help alot and are appreciated in return you get a benefit of no ads as a thank you for supporting the electric bill.

Lets keep the politics off and jokes clean. We get enough of that everywhere we turn. Let SMF be a place to escape.

Happy Smoking all.


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> [QUOTE="forktender, post: 2307309, member: 23768"
> 
> Have you watched prime-time TV lately?  Or seen the multi gender bathrooms at parks/ malls/ and schools? I'm offended by those far more than a racey cartoon or meme.
> 
> This site has gone to $h!t ever since money became the driving factor.



See, you just proved why politics isn't allowed----Different people are offended by different things.
[/QUOTE]


 Bearcarver
  , There is not a damn thing wrong with people disagreeing with each other, it's called life.

Bear, I have nothing against you personally or anybody else here for that matter.
We are all here to learn and help others, this site is a good one, but it's changing lately.
Money got involved, so instead of being a hobby, it's become an income, which happens to many grassroots websites.

I just don't see the reason to bend over for other people's feelings, I'm not responsible for anyone's feeling, but my own. And I don't see why we have to pussyfoot around everyone's feelings or beliefs  these days. What ever happened to if you don't like something  someone is writing, don't freak'in read it, why should I or anybody else be responsible for other people's feelings? That's straight up retarded!!!
People are so thin skinned these days it's sickening!!!

It all comes down to money, what people don't understand is by posting or just viewing a forum they are supporting it, yes they make advertisement money from Google just by reading these forums. It's part of having access to the XenForo forums package deal, any forum that uses the XenForo platform, the one that this forum uses gets paid per "hit".  Jason Axlrod, the owner of XenForo is a very wealthy man thanks to "US"!!!

I just don't see the need to try to please everyone all the time by making every forum vanilla, we all support this forum, it's obvious by how many years some of us have been around here.

I'll abide by the rules until they get to the point that I can't handle them any longer, but I'm not going to be quiet about things that make zero sense to me.

There are hundreds of other places to share and gather info, this isn't the only game in town.
If need be, I'll bow out, although I highly doubt that t will be gracefully.

That is all I'm going to say about this ever again, I'm done!!!
Rant, over!!!!!!!!!!!

Dan.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 5, 2022)

Do you know why men like leather dresses???



It's because they smell like a new truck...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 5, 2022)

......


----------



## forktender (Mar 5, 2022)

Dave, I'm appalled and hurt over that post.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 5, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Off Topic, but can I assume there are a lot of Vietnam Vets on that "Zippo Collector's" Forum???
> I think we all had at least one.
> 
> Bear


I haven't seen many Vietnam Vets on the Zippo Collector's Forum.  There's a lot from all over the World, a lot from Germany, and several other Countries.  I was recently looking for some Vietnam era Zippos on there, there were very few original ones available, there were a lot of Replicas, new ones, but I was looking for original ones that were actually used in Vietnam.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 5, 2022)

People get offended when I smile.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> I haven't seen many Vietnam Vets on the Zippo Collector's Forum.  There's a lot from all over the World, a lot from Germany, and several other Countries.  I was recently looking for some Vietnam era Zippos on there, there were very few original ones available, there were a lot of Replicas, new ones, but I was looking for original ones that were actually used in Vietnam.



Probably most of them went the same way mine did.
Bar-hopping with my Buddy about 3 to 5 years after ETS. Must have left it on the bar at one of those establishments. Nobody ever turned it in, so it was gone forever.

Bear


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 5, 2022)

yankee2bbq said:


> People get offended when I smile.



I don't get offended Justin, I get inspired. Ya see, I've always wanted to be an orthodontist   

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 5, 2022)

Wait a minute.....You guys got rules?   
Jim


----------

